# Canopy Weight



## wags91m (Dec 18, 2010)

I am hoping this is the appropriate area to ask this question. I am building a canopy for my aquarium, and it is all wood, I dont have a total weight for it, but I have a 20H tank. Just wondering what weight I need to stay below to be in the "safe zone" it may only be 20 gallons, but 20 gallons of water and the smell of dead fish is not something I would like to come home to. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Alot of people use 1/2" poplar for making hoods with 2x4 and 1x6 bracings. Most people I see with over a 50 gallon tank weighs atleast 50 lbs and sometimes upwards of 150 lbs. I'd imagine that honestly your final weight does not exceed 30lbs I can't see it being a problem at all. None the less, it takes talent to honestly exceed 30 lbs on a 20H tank. 

I would personally use 1/2 ply with a wood vinyl cover (or polyurethane/stain) or go with poplar (which is more expensive) and 1x2's or 2x2's. Basic quality of the frame is the necessity. Brace the entire tank or atleast 3 sides (as in left and right side and the back) and make sure it's good, flat and level. Any unnecessary weight that's not distributed equally on ATLEAST 2 sides will or very easily can cause a crack in the tank.


----------

